# Had A Little Break Away



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It had been a tough week so Roberta and I had a few days away to regroup and recharge. We headed to the Forest Of Dean http://www.visitforestofdean.co.uk/ for 2 nights camping. Was hoping to see some wild boar but only saw where they'd been over night. Beautiful area, saw some stunning orchids that I'd not seen before and had a wonderful time. Feel refreshed to say the least.









Buff Tip









View from Symonds Yat http://www.royalforestofdean.info/wye-valley/symonds-yat.shtml

















Large Red Damselfly









Common Fragrant Orchid









White Helleborine









Wild boar activity


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice pictures Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you chaps.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great pictures Matt! Thanks for sharing your experience with us.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you.Your more than welcome.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Common Twayblade









Small Heath


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wha!!!!!!!!!!!!your a Master Matt------Beautiful Pictures---well done --sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you guys, will do.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great pics and some beautifull country.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you, its a stunning area of England.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice photos. Looks like a great place to unwind.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics Matt, wish I had your photography skills.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks again chaps. Wayne I'm sure all of you could take those photo's.


----------

